
EXCC coin introduced the new version of the blockchain - beatamosor
https://excc.co/excc-hard-fork-pow-pos-new-blockchain-more/
======
zunzun
I was unaware the the blockchain has versions. Does it have version numbers?

~~~
gus_massa
It's a hard fork, it's somewhat similar to a version change. IIUC they changed
the system from PoW to PoW+PoS.

[Disclaimer: I never heard about this coin before, I guess I'll never hear
about it again.]

